# anything today???



## countryfishingboy (Apr 21, 2012)

anything a pcola pier today


----------



## Bassin66 (Dec 28, 2011)

Remoras


----------



## eym_sirius (Oct 17, 2007)

Has anyone tried EATING remoras? Maybe we're looking at them all wrong!


----------



## albacized (Nov 25, 2011)

Bassin66 said:


> Remoras


I hear they're suckers for anything (ok, I'm ducking now...LOL)


----------



## countryfishingboy (Apr 21, 2012)

he migt be right u never 
knoewhat they will taste like lol


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

Only a couple kings and spanish at the Okaloosa Island Pier this morning. Probally due the "brown suits" swimming around most of the time.


----------

